# Visa and travel document



## gtyrl (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello all. My wife and I are about to file an application for visaa that will allow us to stay in In Italy more than 90 days and ultimately establish residency. One of the requirements for the provision of the visa is submission of "valid travel document whose expiry date is three months longer than that of the visa requested". If our intent is to secure a visa for elective residency, are we required to provide a proof of a round trip airline ticket when our intent is to pursue a Permesso di Soggiorno per Dimora? Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may be misreading that requirement, but I think what they are referring to is your passport - i.e. that your passport be valid for at least 3 months past the expiration date of the visa.

If they are requiring a round trip ticket, they may want you to produce a ticket that is refundable for the return trip (should you decide to stay). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Cucciolo (Oct 5, 2016)

Yes, they mean a passport. Applying for Elective Residency shouldn't require a round-trip air ticket, the visa (for Elective Residency) allows you into the country to apply for the Permesso di Soggiorno for Elective Residency. 

Be prepared to prove to the consulate that you can support yourself financially in Italy without working. That's the key to the Elective Residency visa. And the limitations on your means of supporting yourself can be strict. And, historically, Italian consulates won't tell you how much financial backing you need.


----------

